# Cabelas coming to Coumbus Ohio!



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

10tv in columbus ohio, (a quick google search will confirm) announced today that Cabelas will be building a 80000 sq ft store at polaris that will open in spring 2013!


----------



## btownsteel (Nov 18, 2011)

it's about time!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Building one closer to lake erie would seem wiser....hmmm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Building one closer to lake erie would seem wiser....hmmm
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's probably going to be geared more towards hunters. As there is a ton of hunting down south especially for deer.

The cabelas in Dundee is not far from the western end of Erie that is the most popular for fishing. I can get there in 50 minutes.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Dundee Mi. Is between Lake Erie and lake Michigan plus we also have a Bass Pro and a Gander Mountain in the Toledo area. Most people see the mega retailers as a big plus for their area until the trickle down closes their favorite boat dealer or tackle shop I doubt this will be the end of stores like Mad River but it will effect many others, and the Polaris area is already a cluster ****. In the last few years many good quality gear manufacturers have pulled out of Cabela's stores rather than constantly get beat up on cost terms. I've shopped at the big boys when it was necessary but I still prefer the local guy.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Josh. Polaris is five minutes from my home. YEE-HAW!!!


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

There goes my paycheck


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

The online store is great, but the stores are overrated with very little selection, even the one in Michigan. Like I've said before, I'll support the little guy over the corporate stores that try to put them out of business and in most cases fail.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

The Wheeling location is closer to me, but I'm down in Columbus a bunch for football season, so I'll have to check it out once its open. For what its worth also, there's a Sonic in Polaris.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sad.....Now they will have to start charging sales tax on online orders...............


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

master of steel said:


> The online store is great, but the stores are overrated with very little selection, even the one in Michigan. Like I've said before, I'll support the little guy over the corporate stores that try to put them out of business and in most cases fail.


I would hardly say that any cabelas retail store has very little selection. Actually I doubt very much you will find a "little guy" who is gonna have more selection in the area. Also I doubt u can find anywhere in cabelas mission statement that one of their goals is to put local shops out of business. You need to realize that cabelas started out as the "little guy" once and there is a reason why they have grown so much in 50 short years. They offer quality products at great prices and their customer service policies are second to none period. This store will be a welcome addition to the area.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuzzygrub said:


> Thanks for the heads up Josh. Polaris is five minutes from my home. YEE-HAW!!!


You say yee haw now, but wait until Bret gets in there and sees all those new fly rods!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing a snakecharmer for those who order online. Also anyone who thinks Cabelas doesn't intend to put as many small retailers out of business as has no business savvy at all. Some groups that will benefit are the local chapters of say DU, PF etc. That need donations for their fundraisers.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

clip said:


> I was thinking the same thing a snakecharmer for those who order online. Also anyone who thinks Cabelas doesn't intend to put as many small retailers out of business as has no business savvy at all. Some groups that will benefit are the local chapters of say DU, PF etc. That need donations for their fundraisers.


I'm having a hard time reading this. Can you check your spelling, punctuation and general language please?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Duck cabelas, guarantee Mad River, The Backapackers Shop, Erie Outfitters, and Chagrin River Outfitters to name a few, all have a better feel for the pulse of the local fisheries than the guys they ll have in that box. I want someone to be able to tell me why something works or will last not some guy whose says "ya those are great" when he prob has never even used the product.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess everyone moaning about Cabela's charging sales tax once in state means they don't pay it now on their State Tax returns as they're required to for out of state purchases?


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I'm having a hard time reading this. Can you check your spelling, punctuation and general language please?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The mistakes are minor and the content is clear, so get over it.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

clip said:


> The mistakes are minor and the content is clear, so get over it.


You do have a constitutional freedom of speech to exercise I won't argue that. When you do exercise it though, you should try using actual facts. You stated that anyone who doesn't believe that cabelas is trying to run smaller business out isn't business savvy? Can you enlighten everyone here what FACTS you have to show this is their goal? Are you part of their team and have access to this info? Have you read this somewhere in their mission statement? Do you have a copy of a press release where a representative of cabelas states that what you claim is indeed their intention? There is no doubt that some small businesses have been lost in the wake of cabelas, and if that is the case, they probably didn't hold a high enough standard of good business practice to deserve to continue. Jim and Dick Cabela started their business from scratch as any American has the right to do and built their dream. They have done it legally and ethically, now what is wrong with that? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

OSD said:


> Duck cabelas, guarantee Mad River, The Backapackers Shop, Erie Outfitters, and Chagrin River Outfitters to name a few, all have a better feel for the pulse of the local fisheries than the guys they ll have in that box. I want someone to be able to tell me why something works or will last not some guy whose says "ya those are great" when he prob has never even used the product.


I have supported all of the above businesses you named and will continue to do just that. I agree with you that all of those fly shops and Erie too, will have much better knowledge to offer regarding our local fisheries. Don't forget cabelas will be selling much more than just products for steelhead alley anglers. They also offer bow hunting gear, waterfowl Gear, camping equipment, firearms, ammo, and the list goes on and on. Also if you would more carefully look at their website they offer plenty of unbiased reviews of the products they sell from everyday outdoorsmen and women. I can't speak for everyone, but I have a family to feed, a mortgage to pay, and two businesses to run. I'm not loaded beyond all reason so if cabelas is going to offer a pair of new waders at half the cost of a local shop during a sale, and it's the same product, I'm shopping wisely and going with the best price. Also one last thing. 10tv reported that the new store will bring 175 new jobs with it. I'm assuming this is not including construction jobs and maintenance personnel that will be needed along the way. Given our current jobs situation in this country it sounds like good news to me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## robulis (Dec 29, 2011)

Preach on!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great first post Robulis............... Lol .................... That was great........... Got a good chuckle


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

This great news is also posted on the Cabela's website. I looked there to confirm what I first thought, that this is a significantly smaller store than Dundee (225,000 sq feet), Wheeling (185,000 sq feet) & many of their other stores. The "downsizing" seems to be a trend in their stores under construction & will be interesting to see what changes have & will be made to the interior layout. My guess is that it will still be a very nice store.
Has anyone been to one of the Cabela's that is 70,000 to 80,000 sg feet, & what did they think of them (as if it would keep me away! lol)?
BTW, in addition to bringing jobs to Ohio, Cabela's will most certainly appeal to our youngsters & increase their interest & knowledge in outdoor sports. THAT is a very good thing.
Mike


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I would hardly say that any cabelas retail store has very little selection. Actually I doubt very much you will find a "little guy" who is gonna have more selection in the area. Also I doubt u can find anywhere in cabelas mission statement that one of their goals is to put local shops out of business. You need to realize that cabelas started out as the "little guy" once and there is a reason why they have grown so much in 50 short years. They offer quality products at great prices and their customer service policies are second to none period. This store will be a welcome addition to the area.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


For a store its size the selection is less than desirable. I've been to the Dundee store and I wasn't impressed especially when it came to steelheading, float fishing and fly fishing. Several people I know went to the Wheeling store and they said it was worse than the Dundee even though it was smaller. If you want to shop at Cabelas that's your business, I rather go to Erie Outfitters or Backpackers.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Interesting Debate....I find myself on the side of progress and growth...especially in these times...I have seen what the Cabelas store has done for the Wheeling. It has created a mecca of retail, restaurants and other establishments. With this, comes jobs and economic growth...I can only wish Columbus the same success. 

While Cabelas has a "flyshop"...their in-store product availabity will not compare with a speciality or "true blue" flyshop. And if that flyshop already offers a high level of service and good products...I do not think the impact will be all that great....I live 45 minutes from Cabelas and I love their LSI line of flyrods and now have 3 of them (most were bought while on special). I just picked up a Traditions II flyrod for 39 bucks on sale...I am not going to feel bad for that....

I work in the Human Services field so I am not exactly rolling in cash...and I, like many on here, have a bunch of hobbies...That being said, I still buy flies off of ebay and order reels and speciality fly lines from Fly Shops on the West Coast...Flyfishing "ain't" real big in my part of the state...LOL. I do my best to spread my spending around...I just can't be one to say that new business opportunities or growth is a bad thing in today's world....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I think josh should be their new spokesman. Cabelas is feelin the love


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> I guess everyone moaning about Cabela's charging sales tax once in state means they don't pay it now on their State Tax returns as they're required to for out of state purchases?


Everytime I go to cabelas or order online I pay tax.

Of course the only things I get from Cabelas are from free points earned by using my cc for everything that I buy. It makes for nice things like Simms jackets, packs, boots, other brands of line, clothing, reels, poles, flies...you name it. It's all free because I pay my bill with no interest.

Maybe if the small guys would have something like that I would buy from them more often. Of course I still use the small guys for specialty items such as center pin gear.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

OSD said:


> Duck cabelas, guarantee Mad River, The Backapackers Shop, Erie Outfitters, and Chagrin River Outfitters to name a few, all have a better feel for the pulse of the local fisheries than the guys they ll have in that box. I want someone to be able to tell me why something works or will last not some guy whose says "ya those are great" when he prob has never even used the product.


That all depends who they hire for the fly shop, you can get the average sales guy in there or they can hire a person with great knowledge only to be hindered by the products they sell in the fly shop. Not all big box retailers have the cookie cutter employees.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i feel that service makes all the difference... there's a shop in the area that's very popular but frankly i don't like going there. now there's a new place near where i live to buy tackle and the guy there is fantastic, he remembers my name, asks how my last purchase is working out, works on getting what i want in the store if they don't have it and calls me when it comes in and has even met up with me on the river to fish. i'll go there everytime for that reason a lone. the 'small guys' can stay in bussiness as long as they understand that. and i'm not going to drive from the cleveland area to columbus to buy something i can get on my way home from work.

the advantage cabela's has is that they carry so many different products. a lot of times i have to go to 3 or 4 different stores to find what i'm looking for and if i'm trying to compare two reels or rods a lot of times a store won't have both. 

and my last point, about sales tax... if you can't afford to pay an extra 7 bucks on a $100 rod or whatever, maybe you shouldn't be buying it. i don't make a lot of money at all, but i don't mind paying a sales tax.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

nforkoutfitters said:


> You do have a constitutional freedom of speech to exercise I won't argue that. When you do exercise it though, you should try using actual facts. You stated that anyone who doesn't believe that cabelas is trying to run smaller business out isn't business savvy? Can you enlighten everyone here what FACTS you have to show this is their goal? Are you part of their team and have access to this info? Have you read this somewhere in their mission statement? Do you have a copy of a press release where a representative of cabelas states that what you claim is indeed their intention? There is no doubt that some small businesses have been lost in the wake of cabelas, and if that is the case, they probably didn't hold a high enough standard of good business practice to deserve to continue. Jim and Dick Cabela started their business from scratch as any American has the right to do and built their dream. They have done it legally and ethically, now what is wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, take a red pencil to your own post if your going to complain about mine, but putting all of that aside I have very strong opinions on this subject, and we can debate them at Ziggy's over a few beers sometime.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

The only people who complain about Wal-Mart are the people who can afford to not shop there.

Replace Wal-Mart with Cabelas in this argument. 

I love the local stores, and I avoid the big stores in general, because I can afford it, at the moment. 

Shop where you want, however you want, but realize the choice isn't always that easy. Everyone has a different income, and frankly, some people just like better deals too.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Patricio said:


>


There are none where I'm at. Cabelas is the closest.

The fly shop at the club has Orvis flies.


----------



## Eye pursuit (Apr 25, 2011)

I am with you here Josh, pumped Cabela's will be closer. But, this is for all the Cabela's haters. I have bought a lot of stuf at Cabela's for fishing and camping and love the reviews. Most of their stuff is pretty good quality. My son loves to go and look at all the stuff in the store. What better to introduce a kid to the outdoors than seeing all the mounts in the stores. I like to see the side by side comparison of a lot of the products I buy. You don't get to see that at most local shops. Cabela's doesn't try to be the specalists in every aspect of fishing. They aren't going to have the exact things for your exact river or lake, that is why you pay for the small shops. It's like most other things we buy. We go to the big guys for our general needs and the more specialized we get we go to the more specialized stores. When you want a pair of jeans you go to the big stores, when you want you suit tailored you go to your local shop. It's the same thing with fishing. When you want a fly rod why pay more, but when you want a specific fly or lure you go to the local guy.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> You do have a constitutional freedom of speech to exercise I won't argue that. When you do exercise it though, you should try using actual facts. You stated that anyone who doesn't believe that cabelas is trying to run smaller business out isn't business savvy? Can you enlighten everyone here what FACTS you have to show this is their goal? Are you part of their team and have access to this info? Have you read this somewhere in their mission statement? Do you have a copy of a press release where a representative of cabelas states that what you claim is indeed their intention? There is no doubt that some small businesses have been lost in the wake of cabelas, and if that is the case, they probably didn't hold a high enough standard of good business practice to deserve to continue. Jim and Dick Cabela started their business from scratch as any American has the right to do and built their dream. They have done it legally and ethically, now what is wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't see anything wrong with Cabela's and think it's cool how they have grown their business. But your rant about stating facts about how Cabela's works to put the little guy out of business is off base. Of course it is not explicitly stated in their mission, but any business implicitly works to eliminate the competition by capturing as large a share of the market as possible. It's business 101. Now, the little guys that specialize and have built a loyal customer base will survive, but they will lose a portion of their customer base that is looking for good prices and selection. That's just how it goes. See Wal-Mart v west-side market/whole foods/heinen's etc.

That being said, the little guys know the deal and have to up their game a little. 

For the record, I do like Cabela's. Just disagree on your argument about not trying to run the local guys outta business. I mean, you said it yourself. They have grown from being a little guy to a major player. This is impossible without putting the little guy out of business. There's a finite amount if demand. It's all a matter of who captures the most. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

